# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Seven Island Lines

## Haddock

Η Seven Island Lines, το 1990, είχε κοινοπραξία με τους Αδερφούς Αγαπητού στην Αδριατική. Τα «Ιονίς» και «Corfu Sea» ήταν δρομολογημένα στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Brindisi. Επειδή δε γνωρίζω για το ιστορικό της εταιρείας, παρακαλούνται οι γνωρίζοντες να μας διαφωτίσουν :roll:

----------


## sea_serenade

Η εταιρία συμφερόντων Λευκαδίτη θυμάμαι είχε στην κατοχή της για κάποιες σεζόν το Calypso/Cefalonian Sky και μετέπειτα Aulona. Κατα καιρούς ο Λευκαδίτης είτε μόνος είτε με άλλους συμμετείχε σε μικρές εταιρίες της Αδριατικής όπως πχ PALMIER FERRIES (με το Media V).

----------


## Haddock

Παραθέτω τα δρομολόγια για τους ιστορικούς γκουρού. Δεν μπορείς να πεις sea serenade, χόρτασες Αδριατική των 80s και 90s :lol:

----------


## sea_serenade

Χόρτασα, δεν μπορώ να πω αλλά με έχει πιάσει λαιμαργία τώρα οπότε.......Δώστε και σώστε, ότι έχετε ευχαρίστηση. Πάσα μπροσουρική και βαποριακή προσφορά, δεκτή :lol:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Στο θέμα αυτό μπορούν να ανεβούν και όλα τα σχετικά με τα πλοία του Λευκαδίτη. 
Μια φωτογραφία του "Ιονίς" στην Ηγουμενίτσα από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του ΕΟΤ για την Ήπειρο.

Ιονίς - Ηγουμενίτσα.jpg

Να θυμηθούμε, επίσης, και το υπέροχο Μar Julia που δούλεψε για ένα ή δύο καλοκαίρια για την εταιρεία των Πορτάλιου και Λευκαδίτη (με τα σινιάλα P & L). To πλοίο αυτό είναι το πολύ αγαπητό στη Μεγάλη Βρεττανία "Viking II" "Earl William" (το πλοίο αυτό το πέτυχα στο Μπάρι το 2000 και έχει φωτογραφηθεί από πάνω έως κάτω). Θα έλεγα ότι ήταν ένα πλοίο με μεγάλη ιστορία που δεν βρήκε τη θέση που του άξιζε σην Ελλάδα.
Το αδελφάκι του ήταν το "Μήδεια ΙΙ" της ΕΛΜΕΣ και κατά καιρούς την Ελλάδα πήρε τα ονόματα "Pearl William", "Mar Julia", "Cesme Stern".

Εδώ μια φωτογραφία του από σχετική διαφήμιση.

Mar Julia.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Μια φωτογραφία του "Ιονίς" στην Ηγουμενίτσα από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του ΕΟΤ για την Ήπειρο.


Το *Ιονις*?? Μα αυτο ρε παιδια ειναι το *Χρυση Αμμος*...:shock:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεκτόν, πρέπει να είναι το Χρυσή Άμμος το λευκό που μετά ήρθε στην Ραφήνα.
Οπότε έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία.
Πες μας και ποια είναι η παντόφλα της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είχα ιδέα για τη συμμετοχή του Λευκαδίτη και την ιστορία της Seven Islands Lines. Η ιστορική αναδρομή, σε αυτές τις μικρές εταιρείες, είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. Τελικά, στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής, εμφανίστηκαν πολλοί πλοιοκτήτες πριν την κάθοδο των νεότευκτων.

Είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσα πλοία δούλευαν εκείνα τα χρόνια στις γραμμές Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας σε σύγκριση με τώρα. Θυμάμαι, έμπαινα στα πρακτορεία της Πάρου, και οι γκισέδες ξεχείλιζαν από τις μπροσούρες για τις γραμμές της Αδριατικής.

Για να συνεχίσουμε τον ιστορικό πλου στα νερά της Αδριατικής, παραθέτω το κύριο πιάτο, μετά τα ορεκτικά :mrgreen:

Και όπως ο Sea Serenade ορέγεται μπροσούρες και εικόνες, εμείς είμαστε λαίμαργοι για κάθε είδους ιστορική πληροφορία :lol: Όσοι γνωρίζετε, παρακαλώ διαφώτιστε μας!

Είχε σχέση ο Λευκαδίτης με την εταιρεία του Στρίντζη? Στη δεύτερη σελίδα αναγράφονται τα πλοία των γραμμών Στρίντζη!

Η μπροσούρα του 1990:

----------


## Haddock

Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω...
Το Cefalonian Sky:


Το Pearl William το 1992: 

Πηγή

----------


## nautikos

> Δεκτόν, πρέπει να είναι το Χρυσή ¶μμος το λευκό που μετά ήρθε στην Ραφήνα.
> Οπότε έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία.
> Πες μας και ποια είναι η παντόφλα της φωτογραφίας.


Προκειται για την παντοφλα *Βιβη Λ*.

----------


## sea_serenade

Που το έχετε βρεί ρε σείς όλο αυτό το πολύτιμο υλικό. Απίστευτο!!! :Surprised:  Κάποια πράγματα τα είχα ξεχάσει σ' ότι αφορά την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία. 18 χρόνια πριν...... Είστε φοβεροί, συγχαριτήρια σε όλους.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους ParosKayak και Sea Seranade,η μπροσούρα της εταιρείας το 1989!!*

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου για τις μοναδικές ιστορικές αναμνήσεις που μας ξαναφέρνεις στο μυαλό μας  :Very Happy: 

Από ότι βλέπω, το Ιονίς φοράει ακόμα τα βασικά χρώματα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας!

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman δεν έχω τι να πώ  :Surprised:  σ΄ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Το αρχείο σου είναι πολύτιμο!!!

----------


## esperos

Και  η  συνέχεια  για  συμπλήρωση.


SIL1.jpg

SIL2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Στο Faktaomfartyg υπάρχει μια εικόνα του Καλυψώ με το όνομα Λευκαδίτης. 
Εάν ενθυμούμαι σωστά, πρόκειται για τον ιδιοκτήτη της Seven Islands Lines και της όμορφης αλλά συνάμα και παράξενης παντόφλας Αφροδίτη Λ, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστός και στα δύο.

----------


## rousok

> Δεν είχα ιδέα για τη συμμετοχή του Λευκαδίτη και την ιστορία της Seven Islands Lines. Η ιστορική αναδρομή, σε αυτές τις μικρές εταιρείες, είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. Τελικά, στις γραμμές της Αδριατικής, εμφανίστηκαν πολλοί πλοιοκτήτες πριν την κάθοδο των νεότευκτων.
> 
> Είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσα πλοία δούλευαν εκείνα τα χρόνια στις γραμμές Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας σε σύγκριση με τώρα. Θυμάμαι, έμπαινα στα πρακτορεία της Πάρου, και οι γκισέδες ξεχείλιζαν από τις μπροσούρες για τις γραμμές της Αδριατικής.
> 
> Είχε σχέση ο Λευκαδίτης με την εταιρεία του Στρίντζη? Στη δεύτερη σελίδα αναγράφονται τα πλοία των γραμμών Στρίντζη!


η εταιρεια ξεκινησε το 1989 αν θυμαμαι καλα και ο χρηστος λευκαδιτης δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με τον στριντζη. αυτο το ξερω σιγουρα μιας και ειχαμε πολλες σχεσεις με τον λευκαδιτη και φυσικα την seven islands.

την περιοδο απο το 1990 μεχρι και το 1995/96 τα πλοια στην γραμμη Ελλαδα ιταλια ηταν παρα πολλα.
με το παλιο λιμανι και τις 7 θεσεις του τα πλοια εμενα αροδο για πολυ ωρα. :Cool:

----------


## Flygirl

Η senen island lines ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια με εδρα την Κεφαλονια Αργοστολι,με προεδρο τον Μανωλη Βαλετα και ποσοστο 50 % και διευθυνων συμβουλο Χρήστο Λευκαδίτη με ποσοστο 50%,είχε στην κατοχή της το 
ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ. που ενωνε την κεφαλονια-λευκαδ-ιθακη,το ΙΟΝΙΣ που πηγαινε BRINDISI ITALIAS-KERKYRA-HGOYMENITSA-PAXOUS-ITHAKI-KEFALONIA-PATRA και ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο,για την ιστορια,που συνδεσε τα επτανησα με την Ιταλια.Το CEFALONIA SKY το οποιο και αυτο εκανε το παραπανο δρομολογιο,το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ που πηγαινε αργοστολι-ληξουρι κυλληνη,το MAR_JULIA που πηγαινε ιταλια-κερκυρα-παξους-ηγουμενιτσα-κεφαλονια.Το CARLOS-R Ιταλια-τουρκια.Το media που εκανε δρομολογια Αλβανια-Ιταλια
Η Seven Islands εκλεισε για καθαρα πολυτικους λογους και ιδιαιτερα επι κυβερνησεως Μητσοτακη γιατι ηταν η μονη εταιρεια που βοηθησε το ΠΑΣΟΚ αφιλοκερδος σε ολες τις εκλογικες αναμετρησεις,με τα δικα της πλοια και αλλα 6 ενοικιαζομενα και χωρις να εχει κανενα οφελος ,καθα ρα για ιδεολογικους λογους.Επικαλουμεθα την μαρτυρια του τοτε Βουλευτη Μπενετατου Παναγη,Καλαφατη Αλεκου,Γερασιμου Αρσενη,Λαμπρου (ταμεια του ΠΑΣΟΚ) να το επιβεβαιωσουν.Φυσικα οταν φτασει κανεις να ειναι εφοπλιστης ανεβαινει πολυ ψηλα σαν επιχειρηματιας και δεν ασχολειται ιδεολογικα και ιδιαιτερα με ενα κομμα οποιος το εκανε αυτο δυστυχως ειχε τον πολεμο των αλλων κομματων,γιαυτο και οι εφοπλιστες στην Ελλαδα δεν δηλωνουν οτι στηριζουν ενα κομμα,παντα το παιζουν υπερανω.Το λαθος αυτο το εκανε ο Λευκαδιτη και γιαυτο εκλεισε η εταιρεια SEVEN ISLAND LINES.
Παρολο που το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν τον βοηθησε στην μετεπειτα πορεια του,αυτος υποστηριζει ακομα το ΠΑΣΟΚ.
Στις ανωτερο δρομολογησεις των πλοιων που ηταν πρωτοποριακες ιδεες του Χρηστου Λευκαδιτη τις εκμεταλευτηκαν και τις καρπωθηκαν αλλοι εφοπλιστες.

----------


## rousok

flygirl, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου 8-)

----------


## nippon

> Η senen island lines ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια με εδρα την Κεφαλονια Αργοστολι,με προεδρο τον Μανωλη Βαλετα και ποσοστο 50 % και διευθυνων συμβουλο Χρήστο Λευκαδίτη με ποσοστο 50%,είχε στην κατοχή της το 
> ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ. που ενωνε την κεφαλονια-λευκαδ-ιθακη,το ΙΟΝΙΣ που πηγαινε BRINDISI ITALIAS-KERKYRA-HGOYMENITSA-PAXOUS-ITHAKI-KEFALONIA-PATRA και ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο,για την ιστορια,που συνδεσε τα επτανησα με την Ιταλια.Το CEFALONIA SKY το οποιο και αυτο εκανε το παραπανο δρομολογιο,το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ που πηγαινε αργοστολι-ληξουρι κυλληνη,το MAR_JULIA που πηγαινε ιταλια-κερκυρα-παξους-ηγουμενιτσα-κεφαλονια.Το CARLOS-R Ιταλια-τουρκια.Το media που εκανε δρομολογια Αλβανια-Ιταλια
> Η Seven Islands εκλεισε για καθαρα πολυτικους λογους και ιδιαιτερα επι κυβερνησεως Μητσοτακη γιατι ηταν η μονη εταιρεια που βοηθησε το ΠΑΣΟΚ αφιλοκερδος σε ολες τις εκλογικες αναμετρησεις,με τα δικα της πλοια και αλλα 6 ενοικιαζομενα και χωρις να εχει κανενα οφελος ,καθα ρα για ιδεολογικους λογους.Επικαλουμεθα την μαρτυρια του τοτε Βουλευτη Μπενετατου Παναγη,Καλαφατη Αλεκου,Γερασιμου Αρσενη,Λαμπρου (ταμεια του ΠΑΣΟΚ) να το επιβεβαιωσουν.Φυσικα οταν φτασει κανεις να ειναι εφοπλιστης ανεβαινει πολυ ψηλα σαν επιχειρηματιας και δεν ασχολειται ιδεολογικα και ιδιαιτερα με ενα κομμα οποιος το εκανε αυτο δυστυχως ειχε τον πολεμο των αλλων κομματων,γιαυτο και οι εφοπλιστες στην Ελλαδα δεν δηλωνουν οτι στηριζουν ενα κομμα,παντα το παιζουν υπερανω.Το λαθος αυτο το εκανε ο Λευκαδιτη και γιαυτο εκλεισε η εταιρεια SEVEN ISLAND LINES.
> Παρολο που το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν τον βοηθησε στην μετεπειτα πορεια του,αυτος υποστηριζει ακομα το ΠΑΣΟΚ.
> Στις ανωτερο δρομολογησεις των πλοιων που ηταν πρωτοποριακες ιδεες του Χρηστου Λευκαδιτη τις εκμεταλευτηκαν και τις καρπωθηκαν αλλοι εφοπλιστες.


Και αλλοι δυο πασιγνωστοι ειχαν την ιδια καταληξη......Πολιτικη και επιχειιρηση σχεση μισους και αγαπης....

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

SEVEN ISLAND LINES ΟΝΟΜΑΣΕ Ο Δ.ΚΑΠΑΡΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ.

----------

